# Zu wenig FPS in manchen Spielen



## Try it or die (21. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab schon seit geraumer Zeit das Problem, dass einige Spiele ruckeln, aber weder meine Cpu, noch meine Gpu sind voll ausgelastet. Bei Far Cry 4 zB hab ich um die 50Fps und Cpu/Gpu sind jeweils zu 60/70% ausgelastet (siehe Anhang). Selbiges passiert in manchen anderen spielen, teilweise noch extremer, bei Assassin's Creed 3 zB hab ich 30-40fps bei 60-70% Cpu Auslastung und 30% Gpu Auslastung, am Spiel selber kann es also nicht liegen. Ob Windows 7 oder Windows 8 spielt keine Rolle, ist immer dasselbe Problem, Treiber sind auch auf dem neuesten Stand (Catalyst 14.9). An den Temperaturen kann es auch nicht liegen, Cpu/Gpu takten ganz normal (siehe Anhang). 

Hat irgend jemand ne Idee was da los ist?

Mein System:
Intel q9550 @2,83Ghz
8gb Ram ddr2-800
Asus p5q Pro
Sapphire HD 7850 2GB
Be quiet BQT L7-630w

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. November 2014)

Ich denke deine CPU wird seehr bremsen, wie viel vRAM hat deine Karte ? 1 oder 2?


----------



## Try it or die (21. November 2014)

Die Karte hat 2GB vram. Wenn die CPU limitiert, wieso ist sie dann "nur" zu 60-70% ausgelastet?


----------



## drstoecker (21. November 2014)

Hast du im Spiel vsync an oder aus?


----------



## Try it or die (21. November 2014)

Aus, wenn ich es anschalte habe ich ein paar fps weniger


----------



## Stueppi (22. November 2014)

Try it or die schrieb:


> Die Karte hat 2GB vram. Wenn die CPU limitiert, wieso ist sie dann "nur" zu 60-70% ausgelastet?



Das liegt daran das die Auslastung für die ganze CPU zusammen gezählt wird, aber ein einzelner Kern schon alles bremsen kann.

Beispiel: Ich habe 4 Kerne und einer wird zu 100% ausgelastet. Windows erzählt mir jetzt aber etwas von 25% CPU Last. Dieser eine Kern wird jetzt mein Spiel bremsen.

Genauso kannst du auch sagen core 0: 97% c1: 72% c2 44% c3: 9%, Windows wird dir nichts von den 97% sagen, aber der bremst.


----------



## rhyn2012 (22. November 2014)

Wird an der CPU liegen.

 Z.b. habe ich festgestellt, das das die Frametimes nicht stimmen, wenn die CPU zu schwach ist.

 Also es kann gut sein, das du ordentliche FPS hast, sich diese aber ruckelig anfühlen.
 Hatte ich mit einem AMD und einem Intel. beide lieferten gute FPS, aber die des stärkeren Intels fühlten sich viel "smoother" an!


 Ich denke bei deinem in die Jahre gekommen Prozzi siehts ähnlich aus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. November 2014)

------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Try it or die !

Ich biete dir an deinen Rechner zu übertakten und zu optimieren !
Ich werde deinen Rechner auf Vordermann bringen.

Klicke dazu auf meinen Signatur Link "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak"
Lese dazu bitte den Startpost genau durch !

Wenn Interesse besteht, schreib mir bitte in diesen Thread.

Gruß
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Try it or die (22. November 2014)

Also ich hab probeweise mal auf 3,4Ghz übertaktet, was aber rein gar nichts an fps gebracht hat^^, die beiden Screenshots sind von Far Cry 3, bei Far Cry 4 bleiben die fps ebenfalls gleich.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/91166-rhyn2012.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/91166-rhyn2012.html


----------

